# My newest adventure



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

So for those of you on GP on Facebook you already know who Boss is. For the rest of you, I have decided to foster a dog for my local rescue, and his name is Boss. Chako Pit Bull Rescue, who sponsored Odin when he was at the shelter, has set me up with all the supplies needed to make Boss a good boy for his future forever home.

Now about Boss! He is a neutered 8 month lil ball of energy. He most certainly is a mix and has longer fur down the back of his neck to his tail base. He is quite mouthy and I already have some instant bruises on my arm lol. He pulls like crazy and has no manners. He does know sit and barely knows lay down. He wasnt even on the adoption floor at the shelter cuz he knocked down an elderly volunteer who wanted to take him out. Oh and he peed in the house twice so far and has the runs... lol fun!

Odin is a lil confused at the whole crate and rotate thing and once they get used to each other then they can have supervised play 

And no, Boss is not available (yet). He didnt really wanna look at the camera... so here ya go! Meet Boss!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG that last picture is sooooooo cute! He is adorable! So happy for Boss! Good for you girl! hope it works out well for you all!! Are Odin and him similar in colors as they look in pictures? You will start calling the other one by their names I am sure lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> OMG that last picture is sooooooo cute! He is adorable! So happy for Boss! Good for you girl! hope it works out well for you all!! Are Odin and him similar in colors as they look in pictures? You will start calling the other one by their names I am sure lol


hehehe yeah Boss might end up with a new name cuz it doesnt really fit him lol. But actually Odin is a bit darker and bit browner. i think my camera flash washes out the color. and yes im very happy for him! i can now say i saved a life!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Ohhhh he is so cute!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

he is a pretty boy!!! good luck making him act like it too


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> Ohhhh he is so cute!!


yeah not when he was mouthin my wrist lol. j/k



circlemkennels said:


> he is a pretty boy!!! good luck making him act like it too


thanks! im gunna need it. although he pulled like crazy when i got him here, i put Odins prong on him and he already is walkin nicer.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol I bet. Cain did that when he was younger but only a few times. Thankfully lol those puppy teeth are sharp!


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Awww he's so gorgeous!!! Good for you!!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> Lol I bet. Cain did that when he was younger but only a few times. Thankfully lol those puppy teeth are sharp!


I think Boss's teeth are his bog boy teeth, but they still are nice and new and pokey! lol



PibbleLover1225 said:


> Awww he's so gorgeous!!! Good for you!!!


thanks! he needs a good bath and some good ol' training but i think he'll be good.

on a side note, hes poopin a lot! it must just be cause the shelter feeds science diet. the donated food i received with him is Authority grain free. and i cant afford to feed him Acana like Odin. think his poop will get better now that he's out of the shelter?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

"who's this guy gettin my treats?!"


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Once Cain was switched to our food he pooped less-and after he was dewormed. He was on purina when we got him and once he was off it and onto our food he didn't poop as much.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Love Odins face in that last one!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

lol it is pretty priceless! 

Boss's medical records say he was wormed. he seems healthy enough....


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Omg that last picture is the best! Odin looks like he is giving Boss the stank eye  sooooo cute and welcome to the world of fostering! He looks like Odin's lil bro! I love the pictures!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Omg that last picture is the best! Odin looks like he is giving Boss the stank eye  sooooo cute and welcome to the world of fostering! He looks like Odin's lil bro! I love the pictures!


Thanks girl! It is a great pic! Odin's a bit jealous but he'll get over it, he still gets to sleep on the bed with me while Boss is in his crate. And thanks for the welcome, too bad I don't get one of those spot cleaner machines for joining. Lol!

Oh and what do y'all think of his name? Do u think Boss fits him? He's not ver intimidating if u ask me....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Vinyl floors! LOL My house had 2 rooms with carpet that got tore out and Vinyl laid all because of rescue. Most are either sick or not house broken (Or fear/submissive pee'rs) so no carpet is my way lol.


I am glad you got him and hope he finds a great home when it's time!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Vinyl floors! LOL My house had 2 rooms with carpet that got tore out and Vinyl laid all because of rescue. Most are either sick or not house broken (Or fear/submissive pee'rs) so no carpet is my way lol.
> 
> I am glad you got him and hope he finds a great home when it's time!


Lol! Yes! He's in my hall bathroom at the moment for that very reason! At least I can clean that floor up easily. And thankfully Odin hasn't tried to mark those spots too.

And thanks! I hope I can prove myself worthy and teach him his manners!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm so glad we are out of the potty training stage. Cain caught on to that very fast-thankfully! Haha. Our female marks where he pees outside and then he goes back and marks it again lol.

I say give it some more time and once you see more personality you can decide on a suitable name you like more  I always say I should have named Cain "Tank" or "Turbo" because of how he is. He has two speeds-one I call bat s*** crazy mode and passed out mode haha. No in-between with him

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Lol. Yeah when I brought Odin home from the shelter, he already knew to potty outside. He's never once gone in the house, not even on the christmas tree that was up when I first got him! 

I just wanted to give Boss a good name. The only one I kinda like is Draugr (dr-og-ger) and that's Nordic for "he who walks after death" since I saved him on his last day before PTS.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I like the name! Sounds fitting 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

